

Ask HN: Please review my site streamshq.com - rama_vadakattu

Link : http://www.streamshq.com/<p>Streams is a new Customer Support forum which  brings answers from facebook.<p>Streams also post a user's question as a status update to his facebook page and bring back the responses/comments/answers automatically.In addition to forum community, streams also relies on facebook to get answers.<p>Benefits<p>-----------<p>1.It improves the overall experience.The probability that a question gets answered is very higher on streams then on normal forums.<p>2.Inline Comments,Likes make Streams more engaging.<p>Please let me know your comments.
======
yannickmahe
Clicky : <http://www.streamshq.com/>

